# Boko Haram kill one Chinese, 10 missing in Cameroon: Police



## longknife (May 17, 2014)

Last Updated: Saturday, May 17, 2014



> Beijing: A Chinese national was killed and 10 others were feared kidnapped after an overnight attack in northern Cameroon believed to have been carried out by Boko Haram militants from Nigeria, a police said on Saturday



Okay, so I got this link from Jihad Watch. What caught my attention is the lead that makes one wonder what Chinese were doing there  and, more important  does this mean China might become involved with or send military personnel to the area? 

Read more @ Boko Haram kill one Chinese, 10 missing in Cameroon: Police


----------



## mamooth (May 17, 2014)

Gold mining is one possibility.

I know this from watching one of those reality TV shows on gold miners, where the men mining in Africa had had a small group of unpleasant Chinese neighbors on the claim next door.

And here's some better news.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/15/world/africa/nigeria-girls-abducted/
---
Hotoro, Nigeria (CNN) -- Residents of three villages in northeastern Nigeria took security into their own hands this week, repelling attacks by Boko Haram insurgents and killing more than 200 of them, residents and officials said.
---

The logistics of this area are daunting. Poor roads, yet cell/satellite phones are common. So any troop movements moving slowly over the ground get reported by the locals, and it's easy to set up ambushes ahead. That's what got Boko Haram here, and it's why the Nigerian Army doesn't want to set out on marches after Boko Haram. If you read the article, the Nigerian troops tried to frag an officer who sent them out.


----------



## waltky (May 17, 2014)

Granny says dey done sh*t in dey's mess-kit dis time, takin' onna Chinese...

*Suspected Boko Haram rebels attack Chinese work site in Cameroon*
_Sat May 17, 2014  - Suspected Boko Haram rebels from Nigeria have attacked a Chinese work site in northern Cameroon, killing at least one Cameroonian soldier and at least 10 people are believed to have been abducted, the regional governor and Cameroon state radio said._


> The Chinese embassy in Yaounde confirmed the attack on Friday at a site near the town on Waza, 20 km (12 miles) from the Nigerian border close to the Sambisa forest, a Boko Haram stronghold.  The Islamist group kidnapped more than 200 girls from a school on the Nigerian side of the border last month and Nigerian troops backed by foreign units are searching the area around the forest for them.
> 
> Friday's incident began when power was cut in the evening. A five-hour gunfight followed, a guard at the Waza National Park told Reuters.  "Some of us decided to hide in the forest with the animals," the guard said, requesting anonymity.  The governor of Cameroon's Far North Region, Augustine Fonka Awa, said he believed Boko Haram had carried out the attack. Authorities are investigating reports that at least one Cameroon soldier was killed and 10 people were abducted, he said.  Cameroon state radio said a Cameroon special forces soldier was killed. It said four others including two soldiers were seriously wounded.
> 
> ...



See also:

*SUMMIT COMBATS BOKO HARAM FUNDS, ARMS, TRAINING*
_May 17,`14 -- Boko Haram has ample funds, highly sophisticated weaponry and advanced training with some of the world's most experienced terrorists, the French president said Saturday as he and African leaders grappled with how to combat the Islamic extremist group whose reach extends to five countries._


> Hours after two more attacks in Boko Haram strongholds - one in Nigeria that left a village torched and 40 people dead and another in Cameroon - the leaders agreed to improve policing of frontiers, share intelligence, and trace the weapons and cash that are the group's lifeblood.  At the summit in Paris intended to hammer out a plan to find and free 276 schoolgirls being held hostage by Boko Haram, intelligence officials from the U.S., Europe and Africa shared information while heads of state and top diplomats tackled policy.  "This group is armed, with heavy weapons of an unimaginable sophistication and the ability to use them," said French President Francois Hollande.
> 
> He said the weapons came from chaotic Libya, and the training took place in Mali before the ouster of its al-Qaida linked Islamist leaders. As for the money, Hollande said its origins were murky.  "Boko Haram is acting clearly as an al-Qaida operation," said Nigerian President Goodluck Jonathan, who had only reluctantly accepted outside help after years of insisting the group was a local problem.  Cameroon, which French officials said until recently also treated Boko Haram as a purely Nigerian issue, has become increasingly involved. The attack late Friday against a Chinese engineering firm's camp left at least 10 people missing and one person dead. China is a major investor in the region, helping build infrastructure, public health projects and sports facilities and importing crude oil, timber and cotton.
> 
> ...


----------



## bianco (May 18, 2014)

Chinese are taking over Africa, and the world...without firing a shot.
Western govts are simply inviting them in, and asking them to stay.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2014)

#BokoisaMeanPoopyhead


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Gold mining is one possibility.
> 
> I know this from watching one of those reality TV shows on gold miners, where the men mining in Africa had had a small group of unpleasant Chinese neighbors on the claim next door.
> 
> ...



Time for Michelle to kick the hash tagging into overdrive!


----------



## waltky (May 27, 2014)

Cameroon goin' after Boko Haram...

*Cameroon deploys troops to Nigeria border region counter Boko Haram*
_27 May`14  - Cameroon has deployed some 1,000 troops and armoured vehicles to its border region with Nigeria to counter a rising threat from Boko Haram Islamist militants, the Central African nation's defence ministry spokesman said on Tuesday._


> "Their mission will be to carry out reconnaissance and be ready to respond with enough fire power," Lieutenant Colonel Didier Badjeck told Reuters by telephone from Yaounde.
> 
> Boko Haram, which outraged international opinion with the abduction of some 200 schoolgirls in northern Nigeria seven weeks ago, has also carried out attacks in northern Cameroon. It is suspected of attacking a Chinese workers camp there this month.
> 
> Cameroon deploys troops to Nigeria border region counter Boko Haram



See also:

*Cameroon sends troops to Nigeria border to tackle Boko Haram*
_Tue May 27, 2014  - Cameroon has deployed some 1,000 troops and armoured vehicles to its border region with Nigeria as it steps up its military presence to counter a rising threat from Boko Haram Islamist militants, a defence ministry spokesman said on Tuesday._


> Boko Haram, which has outraged international opinion with the abduction of some 200 schoolgirls in northern Nigeria seven weeks ago, has also carried out several attacks and kidnappings in northern Cameroon.  Lieutenant Colonel Didier Badjeck said about 1,000 Special Forces of Cameroon's rapid intervention brigade (BIR) left the capital on Monday. Several new generation armoured vehicles were deployed three days earlier, he said.  "Their mission will be to carry out reconnaissance and be ready to respond with enough fire power," Badjeck told Reuters by telephone from Yaounde. "They are patrolling in northern region at the moment."
> 
> Badjeck said the deployment was part of Cameroon's effort to increase its military presence in the border region. It had already deployed an additional 700 troops under a joint regional effort to fight Boko Haram, announced in March.  Nigeria's military said on Monday it knew the whereabouts of the more than 200 abducted schoolgirls, but it ruled out using force to rescue them. Boko Haram has killed thousands during its five-year insurgency in Africa's top oil producer and largest economy.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 30, 2014)

Boko Haram Kill Senior Muslim Cleric...

*'Boko Haram' gunmen kill senior Muslim cleric in northeastern Borno*
_May 30, 2014: Boko Haram gunmen on Friday killed a Nigerian Islamic monarch in their northeastern stronghold of Borno in an attack that also targeted two other Muslim royals who escaped unhurt, the state government said._


> The Emir of Gwoza, Idrissa Timta, was shot dead in the Tashan Alade area of Borno state while travelling by road to the funeral of another senior cleric, Borno's government said.   The Emir of Uba, Ali Ibn Ismaila Mamza, and the Emir of Askira, Abdullahi Ibn Muhammadu Askirama, were also in the convoy but were not harmed.  "The gunmen... specifically targeted the vehicle conveying the three emirs and opened fire," said a statement from Borno's state secretary, Baba Ahmed Jidda.
> 
> Timta "was killed around 9am today following a bloody attack by some gunmen believed to be members of Boko Haram", the statement added.   The Islamist rebels, who have killed thousands in a five-year uprising, have repeatedly targeted Nigeria's Islamic monarchs, whom they accuse of betraying the faith by submitting to the authority of the secular government.   A suicide bomber tried to kill Nigeria's third most powerful emir, the Shehu of Borno, Umar Garbai El-Kanemi, as he left Friday prayers in July 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 31, 2014)

Nigerian Corruption Hampers Fight Against Boko Haram...

*Nigerian Officer Says Corruption Hampers Fight Against Boko Haram*
_May 30, 2014  The landscape that stretches away from the serpentine border separating northeastern Nigeria from Cameroon is arid, barren and very difficult to defend._


> Which is why Malo, a corporal in a Nigerian mobile police unit, and his fellow officers were glad to see a convoy of reinforcements unexpectedly show up where their patrol was resting earlier this month, near the border village of Gamboru.  Then the reinforcements, which included army-issue armored cars and heavy-caliber weaponry, began shouting Allahu Akbar! and opened fire; 13 police officers were killed in the ambush, Malo told VOA in an exclusive interview.
> 
> Their bodies rotted in the hot sun for three days. The bogus reinforcements, he said, were Boko Haram militants.  These insurgents come armed with thousands of bullets, and we carry only 30, said Malo, a 14-year veteran officer who asked to be identified only by his first name to avoid retribution from his superiors.  You cannot get 60 bullets until you pay a bribe. How in the world can you fight someone who attacks you with thousands of bullets while you have only 30? he asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 3, 2014)

Cameroon not puttin' up with Boko Haram...

*Cameroon's Military Kills 60 Boko Haram Members*
_June 02, 2014  Cameroon's state radio reports that the military has killed at least 60 Boko Haram members who crossed over from Nigeria seeking refuge._


> According to the national radio, the heavily-armed militants, reportedly killed in the village of Dabanga in far northern Cameroon, crossed over from Borno State in Nigeria. They were then ambushed by Cameroonian soldiers the report said.  Fonka Awah, the governor of the far north region of Cameroon, said his office had received information that some Boko Haram members might be hiding in Cameroonian villages, and asked for specialized troops to be deployed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 5, 2014)

Boko Haram on another one of their rampages...

*WITNESSES: BOKO HARAM MILITANTS SLAUGHTER HUNDREDS*
_Jun 5,`14  -- Boko Haram militants dressed as soldiers slaughtered at least 200 civilians in three villages in northeastern Nigeria and the military failed to intervene even though it was warned that an attack was imminent, witnesses said on Thursday._


> A community leader who witnessed the killings on Monday said residents of the Gwoza local government district in Borno state had pleaded for the military to send soldiers to protect the area after they heard that militants were about to attack, but help didn't arrive. The killings occurred in Danjara, Agapalwa, and Antagara.  "We all thought they were the soldiers that we earlier reported to that the insurgents might attack us," said the community leader who escaped the massacre and fled to Maiduguri, the Borno state capital.  The militants arrived in Toyota Hilux pickup trucks - commonly used by the military - and told the civilians they were soldiers and that they had come "to protect you all," the same tactic used by the group when they kidnapped more than 300 girls from a school in the town of Chibok on April 15.
> 
> After people gathered in the center on the orders of the militants, "they began to shout `Allahu akbar, Allahu akbar,' then they began to fire at the people continuously for a very long time until all who had gathered were all dead," said the witness, who didn't want to be named out of fear for his safety. Allahu akbar means God is great.  The slaughter was confirmed by both Mohammed Ali Ndume, a senator representing Borno whose hometown is Gwoza, and by a top security official in Maiduguri who insisted on anonymity because he isn't allowed to speak to the media.  It took a few days for survivors to get word of the massacres to Maiduguri because travel on the roads is extremely dangerous and phone connections are poor or nonexistent.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2014)

#TurnYourselfInBokoBeforeMichelleTweetsAgain


----------



## bianco (Jun 5, 2014)

waltky said:


> Boko Haram on another one of their rampages...
> 
> *WITNESSES: BOKO HARAM MILITANTS SLAUGHTER HUNDREDS*
> _Jun 5,`14  -- Boko Haram militants dressed as soldiers slaughtered at least 200 civilians in three villages in northeastern Nigeria and the military failed to intervene even though it was warned that an attack was imminent, witnesses said on Thursday._
> ...



The no 1 radio host in biancocity asked today...para; "More horrific murders of innocent people in Nigeria...* Where is the international Muslim community?!!! *.....*and what are they doing about it? *

Answer; *deathly silent* it seems.


----------



## waltky (Jun 6, 2014)

bianco wrote: _The no 1 radio host in biancocity asked today...para; "More horrific murders of innocent people in Nigeria... Where is the international Muslim community?!!! .....and what are they doing about it?_

That's the problem - too many Mooslims involved as it is.


----------



## billdad19912114 (Jul 9, 2014)

I tell the United States cooperate with them and give the jailed insurgent they help us with holy scripture. They could be trying to give peace to our political world they hinder our federal projects, I want Gaza to be. Federal project out there in Gaza


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 31, 2014)

longknife said:


> Last Updated: Saturday, May 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lots of questions surrounding activities of Boko Haram: I think Boko Haram is puppet of political group (or groups) in Nigeria:

When 200+ girls were reported kidnapped several weeks ago, I immediately wondered at the ease and quiet operation of the alleged kidnapping of school girls. And as things unfolded, it became very obvious to me that those school girls were being used to make political statement (though we know not to whom) -

Anyway, weeks later, news surfaced about one of the kidnapped school girls seen texting while in gathering with her peers - The Rebel - Home of the Goyim Resistance - Nigerian Kidnapped Schoolgirl Caught Texting on Cell Phone 


Meanwhile, Nigeria, the most populous nation in Africa, is also known as most restless nation in Africa. *Civil unrest in Nigeria is in fact a norm.* Cameroon and other nation bordering Nigeria have so many Nigerian immigrants you would be left dumb-founded. *When I was a child in Cameroon, there were so many Nigerians in Cameroon that we used to think most of Nigeria was in Cameroon.  *


----------

